# Fairborn Ohio Swap meet



## Foxclassics (Sep 20, 2016)

Reminder that the Fairborn bicycle swap meet Saturday 24 September 9am to ?. Come on out and bring your treasures!





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 20, 2016)

Yea will hit it and the festival in Xenia on same trip , usually a few bikes there too bought a few over the years there


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 21, 2016)

Cool I will be bringing about 6 bicycles that I have picked up over the last month plus some parts to. Buying selling trading!!! Hopefully there will be several more selling and buying. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 21, 2016)

I'll be there with some parts, etc! First meet in Autumn!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 24, 2016)

Didn't buy or sell a thing but was nice meeting you all .


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 24, 2016)

Good way to spend a Saturday morning! Sold a bike & some parts, bought a T-shirt, and picked up a couple bike boxes. Then went down the street to Victors Taco Shop, thought I was in California! Tacos & bikes!


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 24, 2016)

I agree with you Fat Tire I to sold a bike bought some parts and did some trading.  I also stopped at Victor's taco on the way home Good eats. Tried uploading pictures but the server is having issues.  Will try later. 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry I missed out.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 28, 2016)

Aw shoot I missed it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 7, 2016)

Is anyone planning on making the October swap?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 21, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Is anyone planning on making the October swap?




I plan on it. I need two fenders and a fork for a 26" early 60's Huffman middleweight. Any nice, chrome rear fender with the bracket for a rack will do. I need a base model front fender; no holes for lights or ornaments. The fork must be from about 1958-1965, as the steer tube diameters changed in 1966.


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have never been, is there a good selection of vendors. It is 2 1/2 hrs for me to drive one way I just wanted to make sure there will be plenty to look at.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 21, 2016)

I wouldn't drive 2 hours. Really kinda hit and miss on vendors. There is plenty of other sites if the swap is slow.


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 22, 2016)

I will be there.  Last one for the year. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 22, 2016)

I am planning to be there. May even bring a bike or two and a box of parts to sell.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 22, 2016)

Weather good I'll be there last one for awhile .


----------



## partsguy (Oct 22, 2016)

SHO2010 said:


> I have never been, is there a good selection of vendors. It is 2 1/2 hrs for me to drive one way I just wanted to make sure there will be plenty to look at.




Unless you REALLY love bikes, I wouldn't drive that far. The last couple shows have been a small turnout. But I have been there before where the place was packed. You just never really know.


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 27, 2016)

I am a new member in Richmond Indiana and will be there on Saturday. Made it to one previous meet,and really looking forward to meeting other area members.


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 27, 2016)

See you guys there


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll be there! Looks like its gonna be a swell day!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 27, 2016)

Yea think I'll stop by too since weather is looking great


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2016)

Is it this weekend?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 27, 2016)

yes


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll probably be there with some stuff


----------



## partsguy (Oct 28, 2016)

This may be the last great weekend weather we have this year. I need a couple of fenders, a fork, a chrome headset nut, and a nice women's Huffman middleweight crank.

I might set up, I've sold, given away, and scrapped a bunch of stuff though.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 28, 2016)

what time will be the peak time to show up,10 or so ?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 28, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> what time will be the peak time to show up,10 or so ?




Just depends. Some of us get there crazy early and kill time. I'd say the peak time is usually about 9-11.


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 28, 2016)

I will be there with some fenders, chainguards, racks, etc and probably a few bikes. I am only sticking around till maybe noon.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 28, 2016)

Now they're saying close to 80! Not bad for the end of October. Car is loaded, I'll be there around 9am.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll be there about 9 too.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2016)

I was up until 2 am from a Halloween party. Now a bike swap. This weekend is gonna rock.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty good turnout today, got some needed parts and some I didn't need........Thanks Tim![emoji39]


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 29, 2016)

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161029/2de3767a2d77db55183b10066e2dec49.jpg[/IMG
This changed hands today!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 30, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Pretty good turnout today, got some needed parts and some I didn't need........Thanks Tim![emoji39]



Glad you got some needed parts! I thought it was a pretty good swap meet to.  Thanks for posting the picture I didn't get a chance to take any this time. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 30, 2016)

Was a great day for a swap. I think I scored some great deals and got to meet other fellow Cabers and other passionate bike people. Looking forward to starting the  cleaning up process on the 46 I got from Foxclassics. Also a thumbs up to Links and Kinks, very impressed with the powder coating, and looking forward to having a frame and fork done in the future.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 30, 2016)

You got a really nice Huffman!!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 31, 2016)

bikerbluz said:


> Was a great day for a swap. I think I scored some great deals and got to meet other fellow Cabers and other passionate bike people. Looking forward to starting the  cleaning up process on the 46 I got from Foxclassics. Also a thumbs up to Links and Kinks, very impressed with the powder coating, and looking forward to having a frame and fork done in the future.



Post some Picts when it's cleaned up.glad to meet you and the wife


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 31, 2016)

Good to meet you too, oldnut.  What was the date and time on that event in Brookville? Got started today on the 0000 steel wool and wd40 cleanup. Real excited. Not sure yet on posting pics, guess I will figure it out. Looking forward to riding the Huffman.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 31, 2016)

Event in Brookville??????


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 1, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Event in Brookville??????



Model a swap meet a good one


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 4, 2016)

I think it might be a swap meet in Newport Kentucky. Here is a picture of the event. I think I will be going but not setting up. 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

